# Scientist seeking work help!!!



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey,

My partner wants to return back home to Cyprus at the end of September as he misses his family, me and our son are going to move with him. Im have a BSc Forensic science and have been looking for a job as a lab technicion in a lab or school or any kind of science based work but cant seem to find any. All the job sites i look on want waitresses and secretarys, could anyone help point me in the right direction of where i should look to find such jobs or if they just dont exist???

Thanks 
Charley x


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a forensic police unit, but like any government position, jobs are very closely competed for by Cypriot civil service post holders. There may be lab technical positions available in private schools (if you are not Cypriot) but be prepared to search by face to face enquiries (and for low salary). Where is your BSc from (UK university)?


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

I didnt think i would be able to use the forensic side but well trained in lab equipment and protocal. I have a uk degree with two acreditations from the royal society of chemistry and the forensic science service so would be great in the uk but dont think it is worth much in Cyprus!


----------



## Bertie (Nov 27, 2008)

Charley said:


> I didnt think i would be able to use the forensic side but well trained in lab equipment and protocal. I have a uk degree with two acreditations from the royal society of chemistry and the forensic science service so would be great in the uk but dont think it is worth much in Cyprus!


Hi there,
try looking at Remedica, Limassol, they are a big pharmacuetical (sp?) company, and may be looking. They have a website, whether they have any jobs on it, don't know, but worth atry?


----------



## Charley (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you very much i will look any where and everywhere to find a job lol


----------

